# Colnago Dealers in Minnesota?



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Greetings!

I live in a SW Minneapolis suburb and I am looking for a Colnago dealer closer to me than Grand Performance in St. Paul. I have nothing against Grand - just looking for a closer dealer.

Excelcycle in Excelsior isn't carrying Colnago... 

THANKS!!!


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Why the Dislike for GP? They are the only dealer in the area I am aware of.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Alex,

Please reread my post - I have nothing against GP - it's just that I live out past Waconia and it's a haul to get over to St. Paul - especially Grand Ave area - with my current winter schedule.

I have a call into Flanders - I believe that they used to carry Colnago. But if it's only GP - then GP it'll have to be.


----------



## smokey0066 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not aware of anyone else. A few of my friends ended up ordering theirs.


----------



## smittyjs (Apr 24, 2010)

Going to GP and dealing with Dan will be well worth your while...


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Grand Performance is a great shop, no doubt!

Angry Catfish in South Minneapolis is a "must visit" shop, and a Colnago dealer as well.


----------



## natsquared (May 29, 2008)

+1 for Angry Catfish. Not a huge selection on the floor a couple road models and a cross if I recall correctly. I was just stopping in to check the place out, I am assuming they have a wider selection available for the serious buyer. Nice shop though.


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

Stopped in the Catfish a few weeks ago after original post. Was a very good looking shop and deals Colnago as mentioned above.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Catfish has better cappuccino's than GP. Otherwise, given the drive-time difference from Waconia I'd go the little bit extra to GP. For me anyway, a relationship with a good shop is as important as the bike. GP has been around for a long time, Dan has had it for a number of years, and they've got a great reputation for knowing their stuff and taking care of their customers.

Does anyone know anything about the catfish folks?


----------

